
Show HN: Material Hacker News interface with preview image and description - piccogabriele
https://github.com/GabrielePicco/hacker-news-rich
======
piccogabriele
Wow

~~~
jimmyvalmer
Laudable programming. Quite possibly the slowest way of reading the site,
however.

